
Looking for a Job? Throw Away Your Resume - mjfern
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/fauzia-burke/looking-for-a-job-throw-a_b_716491.html
======
wccrawford
I don't know why I bothered reading a Huffpo article. -sigh-

As usual, the title is different than the content, and even that is
questionable.

They're -trying- to say that you need more than a resume to get attention. You
should be using social media to promote yourself long before you apply for a
job.

While those things aren't bad, a resume is still the only way to get your foot
in the door. Without one, you can't get a job in any normal business. (I've
gotten a job without a resume before... Can you guess how well that job worked
out?)

Artists and developers already know they need a portfolio. Anyone else that
could benefit from a portfolio probably knows its benefit already as well.

------
jonhendry
It's the Huffington Post. Do they suggest you dilute your unemployment check
with water 100,000 times as a cure for unemployment?

